# Ultegra 6700 versus Di2 Shifter Ergos?



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Aside from shifting action which is notably different, I am curious about the size, shape and feel of the hoods of standard Ultegra 6700 versus Ultegra Di2? Do they feel the same or are hoods shaped differently?

Lastly, are there any expected changes for Ultegra Di2 for 2013?

Many thanks.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't speak to the hood differences, but as for changes to Ultegra DI2 for 2013, there won't be any. Shimano normally updates Ultegra in the model year following changes to Dura Ace. DA DI2 is getting updated to 11sp for the 2013 model year. Expect to hear about changes to Ultegra DI2 early next summer, for retail introduction at the end of 2013.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the validation that Ultegra Di2 won't be changing for 2013. I am considering it.

A further question about Ultegra Di2. Do you know the best approach to size the wire harness? Any gotchas there? I ride an XL Roubaix with tall head tube and need to make sure the wires are long enough and the harness comes in many different lengths.

Thanks again.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

The wire that matters is the one that goes from the control unit that gets zip tied to the brake cable to the junction box under the bottom bracket. 750mm was too short on my 58 Roubaix, and 950mm was long enough with probably 2-3" of inches of extra cable.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

EWT said:


> The wire that matters is the one that goes from the control unit that gets zip tied to the brake cable to the junction box under the bottom bracket. 750mm was too short on my 58 Roubaix, and 950mm was long enough with probably 2-3" of inches of extra cable.


Thank you EWT. A couple of questions please. I too have a Roubaix size 58...2012 SL3 Pro. Please note this frame has the ports below. You reference a junction box under the bottom bracket. Would the junction box go in the same place on my frame?...under the BB? When leafing through the various Ultegra Di2 options...there is the option of 'internal wiriing.' I believe the Roubaix SL3 maybe conducive to this..is configured for internal cable routing...is this so? I am not particularly interested in an internal battery dropped inside the seat tube....am OK with on top of the downtube just above the BB.

Can you provide any tips regarding which kit I should opt for based upon the lessons learned on your bike?

Many thanks.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Thank you EWT. A couple of questions please. I too have a Roubaix size 58...2012 SL3 Pro. Please note this frame has the ports below. You reference a junction box under the bottom bracket. Would the junction box go in the same place on my frame?...under the BB? When leafing through the various Ultegra Di2 options...there is the option of 'internal wiriing.' I believe the Roubaix SL3 maybe conducive to this..is configured for internal cable routing...is this so? I am not particularly interested in an internal battery dropped inside the seat tube....am OK with on top of the downtube just above the BB.
> 
> Can you provide any tips regarding which kit I should opt for based upon the lessons learned on your bike?
> 
> Many thanks.


Mine is a leftover SL2 S Works I picked up this spring, so I don't have any openings for internal wiring. Mine is setup with the wire under the downtube using Shimano's wire guide. Since the frame is flat black it blends in and is not very obvious unless you stick your head under the bike. 

Your frame looks like it might have internal wiring, but I'm not sure. I'm not sure if the things you have arrowed on your frame are for internal wiring or not. The one on the seat tube looks like it could be, but I don't know why you'd have an opening in the middle of the water bottle cage frame. Some quick googling/searching here should tell you if the SL3 has internal wiring or not. 

Internal wiring doesn't mean battery in the seat post, that is a custom deal from places like Calfee (and the new 11 speed Dura Ace?) The internal kit just means the wires run through internal channels rather than being fastened on the outside of the bike, which is a better way of doing it if you can. I'm not sure what pieces are different between the kits. I've only built my own externally wired bike, and haven't looked closely at an internally wired bike yet. I do know that on some bikes built for Di2, the battery mounts under the BB instead of on the downtube, which IMO is a cleaner look.

You'll love the Di2 though. The shifting is really nice. The more I've used it, the more I like it.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck if you go the Di2 route. I have it on my Giant Defy 0 and it is wonderful. I ride in the hills of the BlueRidge Mtns. and it is indispensable here.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. Perhaps you have seen the link from the creative gent that wired his Roubaix SL3completely internally. Pretty impressive and worth a look. Don't think I would personally do this even though I am the type to do it...am OK with an external battery for example...though the SL3 Roubaix is conducive to internal wiring as discussed which reduces clutter.

Have a look and thanks again:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/di2-custom-build-no-wires-240448.html


----------

